# iMac G5 à peine debalé et deja emmerdé ...!!!



## HugoBoss249 (8 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,
Je m'explique, je le deballe, je l'installe avec hate (sans rajouter de ram et brancher un modem USB) .... je l'allume, demarrage normal quoique un peu long puis ecran avec carré noir au centre et ordi qui cherche ... la video de bienvenue s'affiche au bout de 3min puis je clique sur continuer et la j'attends 5min en vain ... je l'eteins, je le rallume et la il reste avec l'ecran blanc avec la pomme et les ventilos tournent a fond ... et depuis le probleme n'est pas regle, d'apres moi le disque dur ne tourne pas ou tres mal d'ou le temps de latence lors du 1er demarrage ... mais voila je l'ai recu et il fait tres froid et mon ordi est froid ... cela aurait il un rapport ?
Je suis degouté ...  :hein: 

Pourriez vous m'aider ? 

@+

Hugo


----------



## JPTK (8 Mars 2005)

HugoBoss249 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Je m'explique, je le deballe, je l'installe avec hate (sans rajouter de ram et brancher un modem USB) .... je l'allume, demarrage normal quoique un peu long puis ecran avec carré noir au centre et ordi qui cherche ... la video de bienvenue s'affiche au bout de 3min puis je clique sur continuer et la j'attends 5min en vain ... je l'eteins, je le rallume et la il reste avec l'ecran blanc avec la pomme et les ventilos tournent a fond ... et depuis le probleme n'est pas regle, d'apres moi le disque dur ne tourne pas ou tres mal d'ou le temps de latence lors du 1er demarrage ... mais voila je l'ai recu et il fait tres froid et mon ordi est froid ... cela aurait il un rapport ?
> Je suis degouté ...  :hein:
> 
> ...




Il est mouillé aussi nan ??? T'es dégouté mais réfléchi un peu et tu le seras peut-être moins la prochaine fois sans déconner...   

Si il est froid et que tu le mets dans une pièce chaude ça va condenser et c'est vraiment pas conseiller de le brancher tout de suite, mais bon si c'est pas le cas tu risques pas grand chose.

Détends toi 5 mini si ça se trouve il y a rien.


----------



## HugoBoss249 (8 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il est mouillé aussi nan ??? T'es dégouté mais réfléchi un peu et tu le seras peut-être moins la prochaine fois sans déconner...
> 
> Si il est froid et que tu le mets dans une pièce chaude ça va condenser et c'est vraiment pas conseiller de le brancher tout de suite, mais bon si c'est pas le cas tu risques pas grand chose.
> 
> Détends toi 5 mini si ça se trouve il y a rien.



Il n'est pas mouillé, n'y aucun signe de condensation de plus je ne l'ai pas allumé longtemps pour ne pas accentuer le probleme j'ai decide de ne le rallumer que dans une heure ....


----------



## JPTK (8 Mars 2005)

HugoBoss249 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas mouillé, n'y aucun signe de condensation de plus je ne l'ai pas allumé longtemps pour ne pas accentuer le probleme j'ai decide de ne le rallumer que dans une heure ....



Sage décision, une tête de lecture ça peut se coller sur un disc, je ne sais pas après si le froid peut avoir tendance à faire ça ou pas, ça dépend si tu penses à 10°C ou 0°C. 
Ensuite, possible qu'il soit défectueux mais j'en doute, on verra dans une heure, un ptit claque légère dans le DD peut-être ?   Je sais que ça ce fait pour une tête "collée" mais je ne saurais te le conseiller...


----------



## HugoBoss249 (8 Mars 2005)

Bon et bien tjs le meme probleme sauf que cette fois ci je penseq entendre le DD tourné .... mais au bout de 30sec les ventilos "decolent" ...
Sue me conseillez vous?


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

HugoBoss249 a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien tjs le meme probleme sauf que cette fois ci je penseq entendre le DD tourné .... mais au bout de 30sec les ventilos "decolent" ...
> Sue me conseillez vous?


Tu ne paniques pas.
Tu réessayes dans une heure ou deux.
Si rien ne va. Tu le ramènes vite fait bien fait.


----------



## HugoBoss249 (8 Mars 2005)

Voila, ca marche !!!!
Je l'ai laissé alumé qq minutes(avec un hardware test puis seul) avec le ventilo a fond et puis il a demarré normalement ....
Il est trop bien, j'ai pas de rasoir, mais un petit probleme de connexion en 56k (je n'ai pas l'ADSL) car je n'arrive  a me connecter qu'avec le mode "impulsions" et non "vocale" ... mais bon, ca marche !!
Merci de votre aide


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

HugoBoss249 a dit:
			
		

> Voila, ca marche !!!!
> Je l'ai laissé alumé qq minutes(avec un hardware test puis seul) avec le ventilo a fond et puis il a demarré normalement ....
> Il est trop bien, j'ai pas de rasoir, mais un petit probleme de connexion en 56k (je n'ai pas l'ADSL) car je n'arrive  a me connecter qu'avec le mode "impulsions" et non "vocale" ... mais bon, ca marche !!
> Merci de votre aide



Heureux que tu n'es pas à suir le fameux bruit de rasoir.
Assure-toi en tout de meme en lançant le visualiseur d'iTunes, c'est là qu'il est le plus net.


----------



## JPTK (9 Mars 2005)

Bon bah voilà une histoire qui fini bien, enfin qui commence bien !


----------



## puffade (9 Mars 2005)

HugoBoss249 a dit:
			
		

> Voila, ca marche !!!!
> Je l'ai laissé alumé qq minutes(avec un hardware test puis seul) avec le ventilo a fond et puis il a demarré normalement ....
> Il est trop bien, j'ai pas de rasoir, mais un petit probleme de connexion en 56k (je n'ai pas l'ADSL) car je n'arrive  a me connecter qu'avec le mode "impulsions" et non "vocale" ... mais bon, ca marche !!
> Merci de votre aide



je suis content pour toi que ça fonctionne. maintenant je peux te dire que j'ai eu peur pour toi...


----------



## ST-EX (7 Avril 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> je suis content pour toi que ça fonctionne. maintenant je peux te dire que j'ai eu peur pour toi...




c'est à qui l'endo molaire de ton avatar?


----------



## puffade (7 Avril 2005)

ST-EX a dit:
			
		

> c'est à qui l'endo molaire de ton avatar?



L'endo réalisée à un de mes patients mais comme l'avatar est tout petit, on ne voit pas bien tous les canaux latéraux obturés.


----------



## Yip (7 Avril 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> L'endo réalisée à un de mes patients mais comme l'avatar est tout petit, on ne voit pas bien tous les canaux latéraux obturés.




On voit surtout le dépassement de pâte à l'apex   


Bon je te charrie, elle est très bien ta pulpec, 4 canaux, tu as du rigoler.   

N'empêche que ça fait un peu frime quand même...   

Euh tu veux pas créer un sujet : "Nos plus belles endos" dans le forum Portfolio ?


----------



## puffade (7 Avril 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> On voit surtout le dépassement de pâte à l'apex
> 
> 
> Bon je te charrie, elle est très bien ta pulpec, 4 canaux, tu as du rigoler.
> ...



ça pourrait être effectivement marrant...


----------



## Moumoune (8 Avril 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> On voit surtout le dépassement de pâte à l'apex
> 
> 
> Bon je te charrie, elle est très bien ta pulpec, 4 canaux, tu as du rigoler



Hé, les affolés des bourre-pâtes et autres tire-nerf, vous pouvez arrêter de nous terroriser avec vos termes barbares...


----------



## kathy h (8 Avril 2005)

OH non! pas des dentistes ic,  j'en sort tout juste  : je viens de passer 3/4 d'heure sur le fauteuil, pffffff


----------



## valoriel (8 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> OH non! pas des dentistes ic,  j'en sort tout juste  : je viens de passer 3/4 d'heure sur le fauteuil, pffffff


C'est pour ça que tu met ton doigt dans la bouche, là ou ça fait mal


----------



## kathy h (8 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que tu met ton doigt dans la bouche, là ou ça fait mal



exactement : tu es fort


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> OH non! pas des dentistes ic,  j'en sort tout juste  : je viens de passer 3/4 d'heure sur le fauteuil, pffffff



Ah... lequel a oublié ça ?





et ça ?






Je vous en donnerai des endos, moi


----------



## Salmanazar8 (8 Avril 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah... lequel a oublié ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est plutôt chez casto que tu trouvera ce genre d'ustenciles de cuisine


----------



## Yip (8 Avril 2005)




----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

on peu recentrer le sujet svp ?  :modo:


----------



## valoriel (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu recentrer le sujet svp ?  :modo:




Ben comment vu que le problème est régler


----------



## naas (8 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben comment vu que le problème est régler


Euuuhhhhhhh ... valoriel, lors qu'un modérateur fais une observation il est de bon ton .... de la suivre


----------

